# Consumer Reports: AT&T is the worst carrier



## Nick

58k CR readers tell us what we already knew


> AT&T is the lowest-scoring cell-phone carrier in the U.S., according to a satisfaction survey of 58,000 ConsumerReports.org readers. Of all the carriers rated, AT&T was the only one to drop significantly in overall satisfaction.
> 
> Over half of the survey respondents who used AT&T as a carrier owned some version of the iPhone, the Apple smart phone that is exclusive to AT&T, at least for now. Consumer Reports data, reflecting all versions of the phone, found that iPhone owners were much less satisfied with their carrier and rated data service (Web and e-mail) lower than owners of smart phones on other carriers that, like the iPhone, have a host of apps to encourage heavy data use.
> 
> "Our survey suggests that an iPhone from Verizon Wireless, which is rumored, could indeed be good news for iPhone fans," said Paul Reynolds, Electronics Editor for Consumer Reports.


More @ *Consumer Reports*

I can hardly wait 'til the iPhone is available thru Verizon!


----------



## wingrider01

/rofl CR and BBB make a great pair, including with the validity of their "reports". They survey 50,000 subscribers to their rag and they call it accurate. ATT alone has over 73.5 million wireless subscribers.


----------



## BattleZone

All you have to do is look at AT&T's own coverage map for DATA and compare it with any other carrier's coverage map and you'll immediately see why people hate AT&T's service.

AT&T touts that they "cover 97% of Americans", but don't mention that that figure is for phone service only (i.e., making phone calls), and NOT for data. And while they do cover about 60% of Americans, based on where those Americans live (mostly in and around major cities), anyone who travels outside of a major metro area knows that AT&T isn't likely to be there.


----------



## phrelin

I've never figured out the AT&T thing. If you go to their web site, AT&T is quite honest about their lack of coverage. Yet...

I have three adult kids with AT&T smart phones. None can get service at our home, but that is to be expected and we're off AT&T's map (we're in the part of America that has been excluded from the 21st Century by public policy that reversed the idea that universal coverage for utilities comes first before easily marketed bells and whistles).

Two have iPhones because you have to have an iPhone, right? One has poor service at his apartment nearly in the center of Washington D.C. and can't get service at his daughter's home 12 miles from downtown San Francisco. The other can't get service at his home or his work, both located about 15 miles north of downtown San Francisco.

The one who has an AT&T package (DSL, land line, cell phone and 3G on her netbook) gets service at her apartment in the middle of San Francisco, but obviously she is phoneless when visiting her family. She's a truck driver and when she drove cross country on the interstates had pretty reliable coverage. Now she drives in parts of Arizona, New Mexico, and California frequently off the interstates where phone coverage is hit and miss and 3G simply isn't there.

We have friends who have a Verizon smart phone and (against my recommendation) bought a 3G iPad which is AT&T instead of a wireless iPad and a Verizon MiFi. They took a vacation trip that covered much of the west (including a couple of states in the Plains). They indicated that 8 out of 10 times when they stopped for the night their smart phone worked and the iPad was worthless unless WiFi was available where they were staying.

Yes the homes and places of work for a really high percentage of Americans appear to be on the coverage maps of most of the big wireless carriers though that may mean a half a bar in a specific location. But here's the AT&T coverage map:








Mobile broadband coverage is in blue. Cell phone coverage is in various shades of orange. Most of the Continental U.S. gets no broadband coverage from AT&T though most Americans live and work in areas that tend to have coverage. Most of the Continental U.S. gets moderate-to-no-coverage for cell phones.

This map accurately reflects a deliberate regulatory policy of our nation. High profits can be found where the blue is. The rest of the area is the "throw away" portion of the United States.


----------



## paulman182

I don't know where that map came from but it evidently does not show the AT&T slow data service that, as far as I know, is available everywhere there is AT&T voice service.

No, it's not 3G, but the AT&T data service we have on our phones and netbooks is much, much faster that dial-up--no DSL at my house--and it does allow smart phones data access. My wife's Kindle can download a book in about a minute.

By the way, the nearest "big" town to me is 75 miles away, and it contains only 55,000 people.


----------



## Hoosier205

Not a surprise. Great decision Apple!


----------



## Lord Vader

With the iPhone now coming to Verizon in the next month or so, it ought to be interesting to see just how many AT&T iPhone customers jump to Verizon.


----------



## dpeters11

Lord Vader said:


> With the iPhone now coming to Verizon in the next month or so, it ought to be interesting to see just how many AT&T iPhone customers jump to Verizon.


My wife is considering switching, but only if the Verizon version is essentially an iPhone5. She's not interested if it's a CDMA 4. People with 3GS's are under contract until at least June, but the ETF wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## dennisj00

Lord Vader said:


> With the iPhone now coming to Verizon in the next month or so, it ought to be interesting to see just how many AT&T iPhone customers jump to Verizon.


It will be expensive. . . in addition to the ETF, a new phone will be required.


----------



## Chris Blount

Personally I have no issue with AT&T. There coverage is excellent down here in Texas. When we go camping to some areas, no Sprint, no Verizon but AT&T is loud and clear. True, sometimes it's only EDGE and the data is slow, but some data is better than nothing.

Don't worry, when the iPhone is available on Verizon, the complaints will start pouring in. Especially network speed complaints. Verizon has no idea what they are getting themselves into.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Chris Blount said:


> Personally I have no issue with AT&T. There coverage is excellent down here in Texas. When we go camping to some areas, no Sprint, no Verizon but AT&T is loud and clear. True, sometimes it's only EDGE and the data is slow, but some data is better than nothing.
> 
> Don't worry, when the iPhone is available on Verizon, the complaints will start pouring in. Especially network speed complaints. Verizon has no idea what they are getting themselves into.


And the cost of Verizon. I think it is wickedly expensive. 
I have had AT&T/Cingular for over 8 years with very few complaints. Plus being grandfathered in the unlimited data plan doesn't hurt either.


----------



## BattleZone

No doubt Verizon is expensive, but no other network comes close to their coverage, which is nothing short of impressive. Compared to other carriers, their 3G data coverage is even more impressive. Given that coverage, Verizon feels their service warrants a higher price, and many millions agree and pay for it. Verizon (Wireless) is the biggest wireless carrier, and I believe the most profitable.

Many other folks can/will put up with 2G or no data connection, and even no phone coverage, for significant portions of their routine travels, and are happy to save money with another carrier. That's why it's good that we have options.

But if your phone/data MUST work, the network the vast majority are going to choose is Verizon.


----------



## fluffybear

In my own personal experience, I would rate on a scale of 1 to 10, AT&T an 8 and Verizon a 2. 
I have had both carriers over the last 5 years and while Verizon's coverage may be a little better in some areas which I travel, their customer service is the worst.
When I lived in Northern Minnesota, we had Verizon and when I had a SIM card flake out, Verizon told me just to take the phone to one of their stores and they would correct it. No problem except the nearest store was a 3 hour drive from where we lived. I explained to the Verizon CSR and asked if they could ship me out a new SIM card and the answer was a plain and simple NOPE. 
When we moved to Georgia, I was going to keep my Verizon service and transfered the services. 2 weeks later I get a ETF bill from Verizon. CSR after CSR refused to do a thing for me even though I was still a Verizon Customer claiming moving from one service area to another is a TOS violation. I can not count how many supervisors I had to speak with before someone finally realized all I did was my transfer service. As soon as my contract expired, Verizon was out the door.
Since that time I have had AT&T and have never had to ask to speak with a supervisor once.


----------



## The Merg

fluffybear said:


> In my own personal experience, I would rate on a scale of 1 to 10, AT&T an 8 and Verizon a 2.
> I have had both carriers over the last 5 years and while Verizon's coverage may be a little better in some areas which I travel, their customer service is the worst.
> When I lived in Northern Minnesota, we had Verizon and when I had a SIM card flake out, Verizon told me just to take the phone to one of their stores and they would correct it. No problem except the nearest store was a 3 hour drive from where we lived. I explained to the Verizon CSR and asked if they could ship me out a new SIM card and the answer was a plain and simple NOPE.
> When we moved to Georgia, I was going to keep my Verizon service and transfered the services. 2 weeks later I get a ETF bill from Verizon. CSR after CSR refused to do a thing for me even though I was still a Verizon Customer claiming moving from one service area to another is a TOS violation. I can not count how many supervisors I had to speak with before someone finally realized all I did was my transfer service. As soon as my contract expired, Verizon was out the door.
> Since that time I have had AT&T and have never had to ask to speak with a supervisor once.


Just curious... You say you transferred your service. Did you not just update the billing/service address on your account? When I've moved, I just go on-line and update that information without issue.

- Merg


----------



## BubblePuppy

BattleZone said:


> No doubt Verizon is expensive, but no other network comes close to their coverage, which is nothing short of impressive. Compared to other carriers, their 3G data coverage is even more impressive. Given that coverage, Verizon feels their service warrants a higher price, and many millions agree and pay for it. Verizon (Wireless) is the biggest wireless carrier, and I believe the most profitable.
> 
> Many other folks can/will put up with 2G or no data connection, and even no phone coverage, for significant portions of their routine travels, and are happy to save money with another carrier. That's why it's good that we have options.
> 
> But if your phone/data MUST work, the network the vast majority are going to choose is Verizon.


From living in NY, moving to FL, and from there to OR, and now living in MO, I haven't had any problems with AT&T....data or phone service. So why pay more when I'm not going to get more.


----------



## Whogaman

I think that the iPhone and AT&T are victims of their own success. I don't how many subscribers are on the AT&T data network, but I have heard that part of the reason that the network is so slow is because of the sheer volume of users that are on the most populated areas where tremendous amounts of data are being transmitted. It's lime trying to pass a thousand gallons of water through a soda straw. 

It's no wonder that there are so many complaints about AT&T's service. Even in "flyover country" there is data service, but it's not as efficient than it would be in more populated areas.

When the iPhone is available on more carriers, perhaps the log jam will sort itself out where more data will be spread out among more carriers. As it is, spotty and non existent service areas will continue. Buy since the iPhone is the "must have" gadget of the moment, you will have to put up with slow and spotty service.

Peace Whoga


----------



## klang

Another happy AT&T customer here. I guess we just never get polled for those surveys. 

We travel a bit, Vegas, DC, etc. and I can't remember the last time I couldn't get a 3G data connection.

Live out in the boonies west of Houston, and no carrier reaches here very well. Added an M-Cell earlier this and cured that problem nicely.


----------



## Chris Blount

BattleZone said:


> No doubt Verizon is expensive, but no other network comes close to their coverage, which is nothing short of impressive. Compared to other carriers, their 3G data coverage is even more impressive. Given that coverage, Verizon feels their service warrants a higher price, and many millions agree and pay for it. Verizon (Wireless) is the biggest wireless carrier, and I believe the most profitable.
> 
> Many other folks can/will put up with 2G or no data connection, and even no phone coverage, for significant portions of their routine travels, and are happy to save money with another carrier. That's why it's good that we have options.
> 
> But if your phone/data MUST work, the network the vast majority are going to choose is Verizon.


Again, it depends on where you are at. In Texas, Verizon's coverage is definitely not all that great.

I do agree though, choice is always a good thing.


----------



## BattleZone

This map should help illustrate the differences in DATA coverage for the 4 major cell networks:










This was as of the beginning of 2010...


----------



## lflorack

Over the past 15 years or so, I've had both AT&T and Verizon. In fact, I have two Blackberries right now -- one from verizon, one from AT&T. Anyway, during this time -- and based on MY experiences with the phones as I travel extensively throught the US:

AT&T 's phone network has improved greatly but 3G data coverage is pretty weak unless you're in a major metro area -- and sometimes even then.
Verison's phone network has historically been better than AT&T's -- although the gap is closing with AT&T's voice network improvement. The fact remains that Verizon still has the best phone network and coverage.
AT&T's 3G data coverage doesn't even come close to Verizon's -- I mean a *LOT* less coverage. (Just look at the 3G coverage maps.)

The reason I don't like Verison is because they tie their phone's down too much. BUT, if you want/need the best voice network coverage and by far the best 3G data coverage, Verison remains the clear winner.

*Note:* If where you live and travel in the areas that do not have any issues with AT&T voice and data, then none of the above matters to you.


----------



## fluffybear

The Merg said:


> Just curious... You say you transferred your service. Did you not just update the billing/service address on your account? When I've moved, I just go on-line and update that information without issue.
> 
> - Merg


This was about 4 years ago and as I seem to recall that was not an option at the time (or was at least was not for out of state moves)


----------



## The Merg

I can tell you that here in Northern Virginia we are hating AT&T 3G coverage. We use it for our laptops when in the field and have found it to be slow and lagging most of the time. We have had some laptops fitted with Verizon aircards and the difference in speed and coverage between the two is significant.

- Merg


----------



## Grentz

Never understood the AT&T hate...I think it is more of a fad than anything at this point. People cry bloody murder when their AT&T phone drops a call, but dont say much when their verizon or sprint phone does the same.

Around here, AT&T rocks. Just as good if not better than Verizon. Sprint sucks, and T-Mobile is weak. I get great coverage and speed wherever I go with my AT&T service and have always been treated great by their customer service.

On the flip side, I hate how Verizons call quality drops in many areas (have experienced it side by side while my AT&T phone is just fine), their customer support has been a PITA in my experiences with them, and their prices are too much IMO.


----------



## Grentz

BattleZone said:


> This map should help illustrate the differences in DATA coverage for the 4 major cell networks:
> 
> http://thebuzzmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/att-sprint-tmobile-verizon-3g-data-network-coverage-comparison.pn
> 
> This was as of the beginning of 2010...[/QUOTE]
> 
> a lot of that is crap though, try to get good 3G speeds out of a lot of that coverage area on Verizon and you will find it is no better than AT&T or the others.


----------



## phrelin

Grentz said:


> a lot of that is crap though, try to get good 3G speeds out of a lot of that coverage area on Verizon and you will find it is no better than AT&T or the others.


At our house which is shown on the map as covered by Verizon, my MiFi actually gets a connection but the speeds aren't much better than dialup. On the other, hand we do get a connection. No one gets an AT&T or any of the others even for cell service at our house. But no one claims coverage.


----------



## Santana

There may be problems with AT&Ts network elsewhere, but in the Denver area AT&T has the best coverage by far. Go into the mountains and try to place a call with Verizon, T-Mobile, or Sprint. 

I also checked around online last night comparing different plans. I am paying far less with AT&T than I could get anywhere else for a comparable plan.


----------



## wingrider01

phrelin said:


> At our house which is shown on the map as covered by Verizon, my MiFi actually gets a connection but the speeds aren't much better than dialup. On the other, hand we do get a connection. No one gets an AT&T or any of the others even for cell service at our house. But no one claims coverage.


the "coverage maps" are mainly marketing hypewith very little basis in actual fact.


----------

